# I was 98% sure it was dead....



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

My E.S. eggs were due to hatch yesterday, one did start to hatch but by the time I found it this AM the parents must not have been sitting on it for most of the night because the egg with the baby was cold, like it had been sitting in the frig. 
I grabbed the egg, which had started to pip last night and set it up under a heat emitter hoping that maybe it was still alive. An hour later I came back dreading that I would find a dead squab but instead found it alive.  

Its been so long since I've done any handfeeding and most of that was with parrots, how long does the baby feed off of the yolk sack ?
I've been researching and have found alot of info but seem to have missed this.

Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no idea. I expect that the parents begin feeding them once they've dried off, however I don't know how long that takes either. So, you're going to handraise this one? Don't think the parents will take it back? They need a spanking.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I have no idea. I expect that the parents begin feeding them once they've dried off, however I don't know how long that takes either. So, you're going to handraise this one? Don't think the parents will take it back? They need a spanking.




I gave them a stern talking to! They are first time parents, so I'm hoping this will NEVER happen again. The baby was so cold And its been at last 2 hours since I took it out of the nest... do you think they will take it back and care for it? Its so tiny, I wish they would.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Robin, they might take it back, but it sounds to me like you are "it".
I would start feeding as soon as the baby is thoroughly warm. 
You may need to rub it's little bottom, with a warm damp cloth, the first few times to get it to poop. Just so you be prepared.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I gave them a stern talking to! They are first time parents, so I'm hoping this will NEVER happen again. The baby was so cold And its been at last 2 hours since I took it out of the nest... do you think they will take it back and care for it? Its so tiny, I wish they would.


Is there another egg, or just this one? If you've got a dummy egg, you might try putting it in the bowl and see what they do. If they decide to go back and sit on it, it might be worth a try slipping the baby under who ever is on the nest and see how they react. First timers can be a little iffy sometimes.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Is there another egg, or just this one? If you've got a dummy egg, you might try putting it in the bowl and see what they do. If they decide to go back and sit on it, it might be worth a try slipping the baby under who ever is on the nest and see how they react. First timers can be a little iffy sometimes.




I just put an egg back in their nest and have a secruity camera on them, but they are both outside so this most likely isn't going to work.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Wow Robin, they might take it back, but it sounds to me like you are "it".
> I would start feeding as soon as the baby is thoroughly warm.
> You may need to rub it's little bottom, with a warm damp cloth, the first few times to get it to poop. Just so you be prepared.



The babies moving around more so I'll try to get a bit of food into it.

Charis do you know where I can order some feeding tubes? I have a gavage needle, but its way too big.

Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

For now use a 1cc-2cc syringe. Just open the mouth and put at the back of the throat. In time, it may start ot gobbel it ths way with out the tube. You should be able to get a rubber tube from your vet if it turns out you need it. If not, I can get one and send it to you.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> For now use a 1cc-2cc syringe. Just open the mouth and put at the back of the throat. In time, it may start ot gobbel it ths way with out the tube. You should be able to get a rubber tube from your vet if it turns out you need it. If not, I can get one and send it to you.



Charis, thats exactly the way I've been feeding it, I'm just afraid of liquid getting into its lungs. 
I've been feeding a watery exact handfeeding diet, do think I should get up during the night to feed? When I had to feed parrot chicks from the egg I had to get up at least once during the night, not sure how baby pigeons are.
Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would feed this baby every time the crop empties and for the first few days I would feed during the night too...sorry!
If you feed small amounts at a time, it will be ok. I never tube little, little babies. I wait until they are older before I start that.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, those naughty parents!  Seems to happen a lot with first-time parents. I've never fed one that young, but from a few days old I've found this method easy as a hand-feeding method:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

It mimics how they eat from the parents, and they learn really quickly how to stick their beak into the hole and eat. Makes it a lot easier for you and them, and then you don't have to worry about sending food down the airway.  Good luck and I hope it works out. Those babies sure can fool you, I've had ones before that I was SURE were dead, and thought "Oh, just for the heck of it...." and with some heat they come back to life. I'm glad your little one made it!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Please let us know if there was a second egg and if so what happened to it. If there was an egg or baby you are better putting the baby back asap and the parents will continue feeding. i have put 5 day olf chicks with parents whos eggs have not hatched and they continued feeding

hand rearing is difficulr, you need to get the right conbo for feed and you need to have plenty of time and patiance, if you are a new comer to hand feeding you are better of letting the parents feed.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Wow, those naughty parents!  Seems to happen a lot with first-time parents. I've never fed one that young, but from a few days old I've found this method easy as a hand-feeding method:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding
> 
> It mimics how they eat from the parents, and they learn really quickly how to stick their beak into the hole and eat. Makes it a lot easier for you and them, and then you don't have to worry about sending food down the airway.  Good luck and I hope it works out. Those babies sure can fool you, I've had ones before that I was SURE were dead, and thought "Oh, just for the heck of it...." and with some heat they come back to life. I'm glad your little one made it!


 Thanks maryjane, I'll keep that in mind right now this baby is just way too small.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> I would feed this baby every time the crop empties and for the first few days I would feed during the night too...sorry!
> If you feed small amounts at a time, it will be ok. I never tube little, little babies. I wait until they are older before I start that.




Guess I'll be watching some late night TV. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Call me if you need to!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

warriec said:


> Please let us know if there was a second egg and if so what happened to it. If there was an egg or baby you are better putting the baby back asap and the parents will continue feeding. i have put 5 day olf chicks with parents whos eggs have not hatched and they continued feeding
> 
> hand rearing is difficulr, you need to get the right conbo for feed and you need to have plenty of time and patiance, if you are a new comer to hand feeding you are better of letting the parents feed.




As I posted before I have a few years experience hand feeding parrots, a few have been from the egg. Its kinda like riding a bike, ya just gotta remenber how to do it. 

The other egg was infertile and the parents had no interest in their nest at all, I do realize that having the parents care for their baby is the best, but since they want nothing to do with it I was not going to just let it die. Having said that I plan to do the best that I can to save this baby.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I fully expect you will save the baby. They are so easy when they are just hatched.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> I fully expect you will save the baby. They are so easy when they are just hatched.



Thank you Charis  I certainly hope so. I pulled out one of my small brooders and set it up in our dining room... makes it alot easier to take a peek in between feedings.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Robin, 

My vet told me they feed off the egg yolk for 2 days. 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

naturegirl said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> My vet told me they feed off the egg yolk for 2 days.
> 
> Cindy



Thanks Cindy, I was wondering about that.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Day 2.*

We made it through the night. But I realize we aren't out of the woods yet.
I got up twice during the night to feed a watered down handfeeding mix, the baby has pooped twice so I'm happy about that. 
The 7AM feeding I thickened up a bit, I'm nervous and second thinking myself about that, I want to keep everything moving through. Hope I made the right decision. I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish you good luck! You know how iffy my first time parent doves were. They sit, sit, sit, and then when it hatches its, "OK, time to party somewhere else...What's that noisy thing in my bed?"


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Remeber Robin you don't have to feed them thru the night get some sleep the mom doesn't feed thru the night and you might be getting them in a bad habit. I would seriously give them a little before you turn in for the night and then start again in the morning. Good Luck 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> I wish you good luck! You know how iffy my first time parent doves were. They sit, sit, sit, and then when it hatches its, "OK, time to party somewhere else...What's that noisy thing in my bed?"



  I'm sure thats exactly what this pairs was thinking!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

naturegirl said:


> Remeber Robin you don't have to feed them thru the night get some sleep the mom doesn't feed thru the night and you might be getting them in a bad habit. I would seriously give them a little before you turn in for the night and then start again in the morning. Good Luck
> 
> Cindy




Hi Cindy,
I was worried that the baby might be dehydrated and wa just plain worried about the lil' guy. If today goes well I plan on sleeping the night through. Thanks for the luck I can always use it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> My vet told me they feed off the egg yolk for 2 days.
> 
> Cindy


My vet said pigeons 1 day ...chickens 2 days.
Glad the baby made it through the night. 
Robin, I don't think you would have felt good about yourself had you let this one pass. The first few days are very intense but as the baby gets older and can take more food, it gets easier. Kind of like a human baby but greatly accelerated.... thankfully!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> They need a spanking.


LOL!

I've had first time parents step on babies, or abandon them once the eggs hatch acting terrified of what came out  They seem to get better with practice  Good luck with the teency one, the thought of caring for a newborn terrifies me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> the thought of caring for a newborn terrifies me.



Me too!! 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=26664


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You two silly girls...the worst part of caring for a newborn is being terrified. They really are easy. 
Robin will always have a very special bond with her little new hatch.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> You two silly girls...the worst part of caring for a newborn is being terrified. They really are easy.
> Robin will always have a very special bond with her little new hatch.




I just pray we can make it far enough to enjoy each other.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> You two silly girls...the worst part of caring for a newborn is being terrified. They really are easy.
> Robin will always have a very special bond with her little new hatch.


I hope I never have to find out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I just pray we can make it far enough to enjoy each other.


Robin, try to clear your mind of any other thoughts but you enjoying this baby in the years to come.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Call me if you need to!




Thanks, I may just take you up on that offer.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really Robin, any time. It's even ok to wake me up if you need to.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Really Robin, any time. It's even ok to wake me up if you need to.



Thats so nice of you but since this baby has come into my life I've forgotten what a full nights sleep is. I'm such a worrier when thay are this small.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like you're dong a GREAT job!  I would keep the formula pretty runny and thin for the first week or so and then gradually thicken it a bit, it should be the consistency of melted ice cream around the start of week 2.  Keep up the great work.


----------

